# Sound Off 1400 Lumen



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Ordered a set today, really hope they are worth the money will have pics when they are installed. Will I be the only one to have them?


----------



## Slushpuppy (Jan 20, 2007)

you will be impressed. they are super bright well worth it


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

There are several guys on here that have. From what I hear, they all love them.


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

my buddy has a set on his 11 350 and they are awesome


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a set of the 4" 1000 lumen soundoff and I love them they are bright as hell now wishing I had gotten the 1400 lumens being even brighter


----------



## Toolin Customs (Oct 24, 2010)

You will not be disapointed. Excellent product.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

I just got a warm fuzzy feeling from you guys


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

I've got 2 of the S.O. 500 lumens as reverse lights... I can't imagine the 1400s light output in comparison. Burns my retinas just thinking about it...

These might be worth a look though, and I think they're only $45 each. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115215

.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

PabstBlueRibbon;1249345 said:


> I just got a warm fuzzy feeling from you guys





The Lone Plower;1249403 said:


> I've got 2 of the S.O. 500 lumens as reverse lights... I can't imagine the 1400s light output in comparison. Burns my retinas just thinking about it...
> 
> These might be worth a look though, and I think they're only $45 each. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115215
> 
> .


I have both of these lights, the soundoff and the DDM lights. The way have them set up, the soundoff lights are a little better, but their light output is unobstructed, as the DDM lights have a little bit of obstructions in them due to the way that I have them mounted. Both are great lights, I will be mounting the other DDM lights on the rear of my Kubota. I currently have the soundoffs on the rear of my Dodge, and the front of the Kubota. The DDM lights are mounted on the rear of my Chevy, but I couldn't get them mounted where they are completely unobstructed by the bumper. Will try to post some pictures of them in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

are you saying the 1350 ddm is only comparable in light output to the SO 500 or the SO 1400?

if you have the 500's and the DDM the DDM should be 3x brighter no?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Got them yesterday and mounted them up. Holy SH!T are they bright, thinking about putting 2 1000's under the bumper to flood the area. Pics tonight guys!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought a couple, then I bought a bunch more because I was so impressed.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have 2 of the DDM tuning led floods and plan to order a few more, I installed HIDs in my plow lights and they are compairable, but don't have the distance, all in all its Damn near day light when there on.
$45 each


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a set of 1400 on my backrack and a set of 500 lumen for reverse and another 500 lumen as a salter light. They are bright as the day when all lit up behind the truck.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Will someone post some pictures at night of the Soundoff 1400's? Can I just run them off the power from the backup lightoff of the 7 pin wiring for the trailer or will I need a relay?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113124

I run my 500s off my 7 pin with a relay and my 1400 on my backrack off the aux light that comes with the plow prep which also has a relay and here a some pics of them on in this thread above.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Ill get pics up tonight, I ran them off a single switch with a 5amp inline to the battery. SO BRIGHT


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you use a relay at all PBR?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

DeereFarmer;1262218 said:


> Did you use a relay at all PBR?


no i did not. my whole system is wired with 12ga so there really is no need


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

According to the website the 1400 draws 3.7amps at 12.8v.
If you have two of these lights wired together that would be 7.4amps max. A 5amp fuse may blow when the battery voltage drops.
#12 wire is good for 20amps. Make sure it is a heavy duty switch rated for at least 15amps.
I think it may be a good idea to install a relay but probably will work fine without one.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

they are tied in with several lights and there is a bigger fuse in it than 5A

Here are the pics!!!!


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Its awful dark out Kinda hard to see across the street I think you need prolly 4 more LMFAO those are awsome I have 2 of the 1000's those 1400's are Night and Day Nice setup it you cant see behind you your next purchase better be a pair of Glasses. I bet your neighbors across the street will love you at 3am


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Guys with lots of lights are compensating for something......


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

JDiepstra;1266500 said:


> Guys with lots of lights are compensating for something......


That we're hard at seeing.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

i just like to see so i dont run into anything


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Pabst

That is really bright
How many lights are back there.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

swtiih;1265768 said:


> According to the website the 1400 draws 3.7amps at 12.8v.
> If you have two of these lights wired together that would be 7.4amps max. A 5amp fuse may blow when the battery voltage drops.
> #12 wire is good for 20amps. Make sure it is a heavy duty switch rated for at least 15amps.
> I think it may be a good idea to install a relay but probably will work fine without one.


Actually your (kinda) wrong......

12 gauge at 12vdc will run 60 amps.
12 gauge at 120vac will run 20 amps.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;1266500 said:


> Guys with lots of lights are compensating for something......





PabstBlueRibbon;1266575 said:


> That we're hard at seeing.





Burkartsplow;1266610 said:


> i just like to see so i dont run into anything


I was just kidding guys but sometimes I do see guys with 50 million lights and have to roll my eyes. To each their own I suppose. Happy plowing.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good PBR!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

There are 2 and I haven't had problems


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

vegaman04;1266869 said:


> Actually your (kinda) wrong......
> 
> 12 gauge at 12vdc will run 60 amps.
> 12 gauge at 120vac will run 20 amps.


How do you figure this. Amperage is amperage no matter what the voltage.
Where did you get this information from.


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Amperage is not amperage.

As voltage goes up, amps goes down. This is how electricity works.

http://www.rowand.net/shop/tech/wirecapacitychart.htm

He also cites many reputable resources. If your bored, pickup an "Ugly's electrical references" handbook sometime, lots of reading to do in there.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

vegaman04;1267163 said:


> Amperage is not amperage.
> 
> As voltage goes up, amps goes down. This is how electricity works.
> 
> ...


I think you should read what this guy says on the link that you attached. 
"short runs"

Also read his 3 points under "chart notes"

I know lots about electricity, I am a licensed electrician and own many reference books , code books as well as ugly reference books.

If you are hooking up any auxilary equipment for constant use I strongly recommend using the proper wire and fusing.( thhn stranded #14 is 15amps, #12 is 20amps, #10 is 30amps ,#8 is 40amps etc...)


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

swtiih;1267447 said:


> I think you should read what this guy says on the link that you attached.
> "short runs"
> 
> Also read his 3 points under "chart notes"
> ...


Its stranded and fused. Ran it for 30+ hours in the blizzard and had no problems


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

swtiih;1267447 said:


> I think you should read what this guy says on the link that you attached.
> "short runs"
> 
> Also read his 3 points under "chart notes"
> ...


So what is the proper size for amp draw alone, what is the proper size for voltage drop? How much shorter runs do you wanna have? The issue is people running their houses off 12vdc from solar panels and what not.

14 awg should be more that satifactory at 20ft.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

vegaman04;1267595 said:


> So what is the proper size for amp draw alone, what is the proper size for voltage drop? How much shorter runs do you wanna have? The issue is people running their houses off 12vdc from solar panels and what not.
> 
> 14 awg should be more that satifactory at 20ft.


For the amp draw alone #16 & 14 would carry this current, but I wouldn't recommend for this application. The shorter run verbage was talked about in that posting to the website you attached. I would not consider these lights as a short wire run
The thread was based on this particular install and not for solar panels in a house.
I think PBR made an excellent choice using #12. If I was doing this on my truck I would use #12 as well. I really like the pictures posted, these lights look really bright.The only thing I would do different is install a relay for these lights.A heavy duty switch should work fine.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

when I add the rest of my Sound Off's, ( yes I need more) I will wire to use a relay


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice light choice man! Hoping to get some for the next truck... What's the plan for more lights on the rig???


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

building cages to mount under the truck on the hitch and house 2 500 lumen rounds to light the left and right sides of the truck so i get more of a flood of light. I want to sneak some more warning lights into it too.


----------

